# help looking up dogs in ped



## konger (Jul 27, 2009)

has any one heard of any of these dogs de la rosa 4,regina gail de la rosa ,peterson red man ,petersons red , charlies lucky man , caters dixie lee ,hairells anny ,j&a's lil harley , boozers king neil peart ,lewis red june ,dotsons little man,jurecek's dazzlin dallas ,kennedy mimsab

i spoke to the lady from petersons pit bulls and she said that the name i gave her did not come from her dogs but she said she has been breeding for 45 years and the names dont ring a bell is their or was their a other peterson blood line back in the day i know her dogs are pretty big and massive my males is 45lb if any one can help i would be greatfull

i have been helped and found a few my i please get more help and try and find more

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [52696] :: PETERSON'S RED

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17013] :: LEWIS' RED JUNE


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Had some of this blood years ago...and yes you are correct, there was another Peterson bloodline in the 'day' and a damn good bloodline too!!!


----------

